
MyGADs - raju
http://www.mygads.com/
======
ambition
What's a GAD?

I can't figure it out from the web site.

------
gojomo
The dumb name is hiding something very interesting: a personal dynamic
datastore accessed with quasi-natural-language queries, like web search.

